

Show HN: Highbrow – Bite-sized email courses delivered to your inbox daily - gohighbrow
http://gohighbrow.com

======
mpweiher
"Develop a new good habit with emails delivered to your inbox every morning"

First good habit: not having spam I react to in my inbox every morning.

~~~
harperlee
One of the things of being on an european time zone is that when an american
assumes that he's going to write you in the morning, it actually does it just
after lunch :)

Joke aside, it would be awesome for this to have two things: 1) The ability to
set a delivery hour 2) The ability to not receive emails on weekends

Apart from that, it's an interesting way to apply spaced repetition / exposure
to knowledge.

~~~
gohighbrow
Thanks for the feedback! We plan to carry out features like time/days of an
email delivery soon. Hope you'll enjoy!

~~~
benologist
I thought this too. It might be interesting to look at how many people changed
the starting date to Monday instead of the default of tomorrow / Sunday.

------
mikegioia
This is off-topic, but does anyone look at their website without javascript
enabled? For some reason you actively suppress the content with a loading
image even though it's fully rendered beneath that overlay.

    
    
        <script>
            document.getElementById( 'preloader' )
                .style
                .display = 'block';
        </script>
    

That's all you need to do :)

~~~
MrAlmostWrong
I was wondering why there was even a loading image in the first place. Not
like this is a web app. It's a simple content site so I just expect the next
page to load.

If anything the spinner makes it seem like the page loads even slower.

Looking at the source the site uses WordPress. Couldn't you just slap in a
plugin like WP Super Cache and have everything cached up and loaded up
instantly?

~~~
gohighbrow
Thanks for an advice. It's a default settings of this wp theme, I guess. We'll
try to use WP Super Cache plugin to make a site loading faster.

------
danielparks
I'm not really sure how this is a personal knowledge _hacking_ tool, but mini-
lessons or articles emailed to me everyday might be interesting. I signed up
for paradoxes.

It's an awful lot of courses to pick through when you're signing up. Maybe
just offer the five most popular to start?

~~~
gohighbrow
It's a great idea, thanks!

~~~
CodeWriter23
I'd suggest the 5 best quality courses, and a "More.." button. The "buzzfeed"
comment elsewhere leads me to believe the other guy picked one of the courses
that was not curated as well as what I chose, which is the basis of my
suggestion.

I've received one highbrow email thus far, and I am happy for reading a good
quality blog post instead of having to sift through serps and junk blogs for
myself, and also to learn about some new resources in my area of interest. I
totally get the one thing at a time, 5 minute per day commitment, I think it's
a great idea.

------
valvar
Misleading name, in my opinion. Looks almost like a collection of buzzfeed
articles, served with delay via e-mail.

~~~
jszymborski
I agree, and I think it's disappointing because it had potential.

e.g Have a course on Cathedrals, e-mail me a picture of a cathedral
everyday/week, and offer the same uniform info for each one... like Country,
Style, Influences, Year, and a general short description.

versus

Have a courses on "famous paintings" and e-mail me with paintings I obviously
already know about (hence "famous").

------
dmolony
Why do we have to sign up for anything? Just make it a browsable list of
interesting articles.

~~~
mholt
I think having the articles come to your inbox on a regular basis is a more
interesting, novel approach than me having to scan them myself. Feels more
personal.

------
rhubarbcustard
Nice work, love the layout of the site and the courses look interesting. Maybe
some info on who put each course together would be useful? I've signed up to
the short story course.

It was a dark and stormy night....

------
m3h
"You can only subscribe to one course at a time". Beats me.

~~~
gohighbrow
We want you to form a good daily habit and not tire yourself out at the same
time. Thus, you can subscribe to only one course at a time and take all the
courses one by one.

~~~
mholt
If you don't already, maybe you should explain this on the site. Maybe allow
the user to sign up for 2 or 3 courses at a time if they really want to
though? You could still warn them before they try to bite off more than they
can chew...

------
SpaceInvader
The idea is not bad, set of topics is interesting and seems to be enjoyable. I
do reading everyday during my lunch break so I look forward to this.

------
abhididdigi
This is good, but how do I add multiple lessons? I don't see how to do it.
It's not very user friendly.

~~~
gohighbrow
Unfortunately, you can't. Highbrow is a one-course at a time deal. We want you
to form a good daily habit and not tire yourself out at the same time. Thus,
you can subscribe to only one course at a time and take all the courses one by
one.

------
kenko
I don't think there could be anything more middlebrow than this.

------
pashkentiy
All the best guys, e-learning is always a good idea

------
leadgen
good luck...loved the idea!!!

------
aml183
Awesome stuff!

